# security reports?



## Lem0nHead (Aug 26, 2009)

hello
I had a server running freebsd 6.1 when I saw the exploit for it on milw0rm
but I didn't see any alerts on http://security.freebsd.org/advisories.html

is that because 6.1 is EoL, because it's already fixed on later versions and/or because they're still checking it before publishing?

thanks


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

This is from the 6th line on the link you posted:
	
	



```
The bug was fixed in 6.1-STABLE, just before release of 6.2-RELEASE
```
6.1 is EoL so you can't expect that this will be fixed, if not doing it by yourself or paying someone or asking your friend with hacking skill ...
If you are worried by this (and maybe you could be worried by other security advisories as well) you should upgrade.


----------



## rjw (Aug 27, 2009)

Only a lemon-head would use unsupported software.


----------



## Lem0nHead (Aug 27, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> This is from the 6th line on the link you posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I already upgraded, I was just wondering if this bug would be reported on the security advisories, since AFAIK it wasn't considered a security issue at the time it was fixed
so probably it was never reported on the security advisories


----------

